# Apache2 mit DynDNS will nicht

## Sceletor

Ich habe hier im Moment zwei PCs die über einen Router zusammen auf ner DSL-Leitung hocken (eine Win2k-Work/Gamestation und einen Gentoo Apacheserver). Mein Plan war nun via DynDNS mehrere Sites zu hosten.

Apache ist auf der Gentoomöhre installiert und vom Win2k Rechner aus auch unter der internen IP zu sehen und der DynDNS-Provider hat auch ne aktuelle IP von mir bekommen (es ist nicht DynDNS.org).

Nachdem ich über nen Browser die Seite von aussen her nicht sehen konnte (was ja möglich sein müsste wenn Apache sauber läuft und der DynDNS-Dienst aktuell weiterleitet) hab ich mir dann auch den Router vorgenommen und für die interne IP der Gentookiste den Port 80 für http freigeschaltet.

Theoretisch sollte also alles laufen aber wenn ich via Browser meine DynDNS-Site betrachten will gibt es immernoch nur nen timeout.

Gehe ich aber nun über die Website des Hosters und teste ob das DynDNS funktioniert zeigt er mir die Apachetestsite meines Servers, so wie es sein sollte.

Kann mir irgendjemand hier sagen wie ich dem Fehler auf die Schliche komme, also wo ich mit welchem Befehl etwas sehen kann?

Und noch zwei komplett andere Fragen: Kann ein Apacheserver mehrere unterschiedliche URLs mit unterschiedlichen Seiten bedienen?

Und könnte ich den Hardwarerouter nicht durch Software auf der Gentookiste ersetzen? Wenn ja welche brauche ich da? (die Gentookiste hat bereits zwei Netzwerkkarten)

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> ... und der DynDNS-Provider hat auch ne aktuelle IP von mir bekommen (es ist nicht DynDNS.org).

 Oups? Wie ist das zu verstehen? Du benutzt DynDNS ohne DynDNS? Und du kannst einfach so "aktuelle IPs" verteilen?

 *Quote:*   

> Gehe ich aber nun über die Website des Hosters und teste ob das DynDNS funktioniert zeigt er mir die Apachetestsite meines Servers, so wie es sein sollte.

 Wenn alles so ist, wie es sein sollte, wo vermutest du dann einen Fehler?

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ein Apacheserver mehrere unterschiedliche URLs mit unterschiedlichen Seiten bedienen?

 Dazu weiß ich was: ja, das geht. Du brauchst dir bloß ein paar virtuelle hosts einrichten. Im lokalen Netz kann das prima mit IP-Aliasing funktionieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Und könnte ich den Hardwarerouter nicht durch Software auf der Gentookiste ersetzen? Wenn ja welche brauche ich da?

  Ja, könntest du ... kommt aber darauf an, ob du unter "Router" dasselbe verstehst wie ich. Um routen zu können, brauchst du iptables und mußt auch im Kernel ein paar Sächelchen korrekt einstellen. Ich kriege das im Moment selber mit Gentoo auch noch nicht hin, mit Debian oder Fedora gehts aber prima, und ist auch dasselbe Prinzip.

 *Quote:*   

>  (die Gentookiste hat bereits zwei Netzwerkkarten)

 Die auch beide mit ifconfig angezeigt werden?

----------

## Sceletor

DynDNS, aber nicht bei DynDNS.org, also ein anderer Provider. 

Um die Sache mal nicht so vage zu formulieren: 

Ich hab bei www.kontent.de die Domain www.sceletor.net registriert und will sie über DynDNS auf meine Gentookiste daheim leiten.

----------

## Gibheer

soweit ich das bei mir feststellen konnte ist es nciht moeglich ueber eine Umleitung aus dem Netzwerk raus und wieder rein zugehen. Soll heissen, dass du ueber deine Internet-IP oder deine Domain direkt nicht auf deine Website kommen wirst. Ich habe es unter Windows und unter gentoo versucht und es war mir nciht moeglich.

----------

## Tazok

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Theoretisch sollte also alles laufen aber wenn ich via Browser meine DynDNS-Site betrachten will gibt es immernoch nur nen timeout.
> 
> Gehe ich aber nun über die Website des Hosters und teste ob das DynDNS funktioniert zeigt er mir die Apachetestsite meines Servers, so wie es sein sollte.

 

Heisst deine lokale domain auch sceletor.net und ist www der Hostname deiner Gentoo-Kiste bzw. ein Alias dafür?

----------

## Tazok

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> soweit ich das bei mir feststellen konnte ist es nciht moeglich ueber eine Umleitung aus dem Netzwerk raus und wieder rein zugehen. Soll heissen, dass du ueber deine Internet-IP oder deine Domain direkt nicht auf deine Website kommen wirst. Ich habe es unter Windows und unter gentoo versucht und es war mir nciht moeglich.

 

Allerdings kann er seine Seite über einen http-proxy (z.B. vom ISP) besuchen, oder er löst Rechner und domain einfach lokal auf.

Auf www.sceletor.net bekomme ich allerdings nur folgendes: 

```
<html>-2147417848 (0x80010108)</body></html>
```

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> soweit ich das bei mir feststellen konnte ist es nciht moeglich ueber eine Umleitung aus dem Netzwerk raus und wieder rein zugehen. Soll heissen, dass du ueber deine Internet-IP oder deine Domain direkt nicht auf deine Website kommen wirst.

 Doch. Genau dafür wurde ja DynDNS erfunden. Meinen lokalen Apache könntest du im Moment auch erreichen und abfragen (das machen grade amüsanterweise ein paar Script-Kiddies), wenn ich dir die aktuelle IP nennen wollte.

----------

## Gibheer

Ich meinte damit, das man selber nicht aus seinem Netzwerkrausschauen kann um in sein Netzwerk reinzuschauen. Das wuerde ja aehnlich der Situation sein, dass du aus einem Haus schauen willst, um es anzuschauen.

Das die domains dafuer sind, das andere die Seite anschauen koennen, ist mir volkommen klar, ich nutze den Dienst ja auch selber.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Ich meinte damit, das man selber nicht aus seinem Netzwerkrausschauen kann um in sein Netzwerk reinzuschauen. Das wuerde ja aehnlich der Situation sein, dass du aus einem Haus schauen willst, um es anzuschauen.

 Du mußt gegenüber bloß einen genügend großen Spiegel aufstellen, schon funktioniert auch das. In der EDV ist der Sammelbegriff dafür meistens "Mirror", allerdings verstehen sich die DynDNS-orgler kaum selber als Mirroristen ;-)

Ich persönlich halte diese DynDNS-Zappeleien grundsätzlich für Unsinn. Sie sind in der Regel Ausdruck eines übersteigerten Selbstbewußtseins in Verbindung mit einer absoluten Überschätzung der Leistungsfähigkeit des "eigenen" Servers. Das ändert freilich nichts daran, daß es technisch durchaus möglich ist, den eigenen Rechner als Server ins Netz zu stellen und auch "von außen" erreichbar zu machen. Ich wiederhole: es gibt im Augenblick zwei Leute, die sich auf _meinem_ Apache (und damit auch auf dem Rechner, an dem ich grade sitze) umsehen dürfen (ohne daß ich DynDNS benutze) und es gibt gleichzeitig rund ein Dutzend ziemlich hartnäckige Kiddie-Scripts, die ebenfalls zuzugreifen versuchen, was ihnen selbstverständlich nicht gelingt.

----------

## Sceletor

Ich unterbreche jetzt ungern, aber so wie es aussieht habe ich genau das Problem welches Gibheer angesprochen hat: 

Ich kann meinen Apache lokal ansehen, indem ich seine lokale IP im Browser eingebe, aber eben nicht indem ich die URL angebe.

Wenn jemand nen Trick kennt mit dem ich abprüfen kann was der Rest der Welt unter www.sceletor.net sieht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er den hier dann auch detailliert beschreibt.

Da sich meine IP ja regelmäßig ändert bitte nicht über komische Inhalte der Seite wundern, ich hatte eben nen MS IIS da dran   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deever

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kann ein Apacheserver mehrere unterschiedliche URLs mit unterschiedlichen Seiten bedienen? Dazu weiß ich was: ja, das geht. Du brauchst dir bloß ein paar virtuelle hosts einrichten. Im lokalen Netz kann das prima mit IP-Aliasing funktionieren.

 Wozu? Seit HTTP/1.1 wird im Header der Hostname mit angegeben, IP-Aliasing ist also völlig unnötig. Namenbasierte VirtualHosts somit kein Problem mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> Du mußt gegenüber bloß einen genügend großen Spiegel aufstellen, schon funktioniert auch das. In der EDV ist der Sammelbegriff dafür meistens "Mirror", allerdings verstehen sich die DynDNS-orgler kaum selber als Mirroristen 

 Parse error.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich persönlich halte diese DynDNS-Zappeleien grundsätzlich für Unsinn. Sie sind in der Regel Ausdruck eines übersteigerten Selbstbewußtseins in Verbindung mit einer absoluten Überschätzung der Leistungsfähigkeit des "eigenen" Servers.

 Du bist etwas verwirrt, nicht? DynDNS stellt einen Dienst zur Verfügung, mit dem man auch bei dynamischen IPs einen (festen) DNS-Eintrag benutzen kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Man kann DynDNS auch nur dazu verwenden, um sich seine IP nicht jedesmal merken zu müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das ändert freilich nichts daran, daß es technisch durchaus möglich ist, den eigenen Rechner als Server ins Netz zu stellen und auch "von außen" erreichbar zu machen.

 Das hat jetzt mit DynDNS genau was zu tun?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich wiederhole: es gibt im Augenblick zwei Leute, die sich auf _meinem_ Apache (und damit auch auf dem Rechner, an dem ich grade sitze) umsehen dürfen (ohne daß ich DynDNS benutze) und es gibt gleichzeitig rund ein Dutzend ziemlich hartnäckige Kiddie-Scripts, die ebenfalls zuzugreifen versuchen, was ihnen selbstverständlich nicht gelingt.

 Willst du Ruhm und Ehre oder warum sonst postest du das jetzt?

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich über nen Browser die Seite von aussen her nicht sehen konnte (was ja möglich sein müsste wenn Apache sauber läuft und der DynDNS-Dienst aktuell weiterleitet) hab ich mir dann auch den Router vorgenommen und für die interne IP der Gentookiste den Port 80 für http freigeschaltet.

 Bist du sicher, daß du weißt, was du tust? Ports kann man nämlich nicht freischalten, nur forwarden, rejecten oder demolieren.

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Theoretisch sollte also alles laufen aber wenn ich via Browser meine DynDNS-Site betrachten will gibt es immernoch nur nen timeout.

 Entweder dein Router oder deine Gentoo-Kiste demoliert IP. Klappt es, wenn du iptables/Netfilter deaktivierst?

Gruß,

/dev

[EDIT]Wie wär's mit ein paar Log-Auszügen oder Konfigurationseinstellungen? Man wird dir dann zwar helfen können, aber ich denke, das macht dir nichts aus, oder? SCNR[/EDIT]

----------

## Tazok

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wozu? Seit HTTP/1.1 wird im Header der Hostname mit angegeben, IP-Aliasing ist also völlig unnötig. Namenbasierte VirtualHosts somit kein Problem mehr.

 

Aber man braucht doch einen Alias, damit man den Webserver unter einem anderem Namen ansprechen kann, noch bevor der HTTP-Header überhaupt ausgewertet werden kann. Richtig?

----------

## Sceletor

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Sceletor wrote:*   Nachdem ich über nen Browser die Seite von aussen her nicht sehen konnte (was ja möglich sein müsste wenn Apache sauber läuft und der DynDNS-Dienst aktuell weiterleitet) hab ich mir dann auch den Router vorgenommen und für die interne IP der Gentookiste den Port 80 für http freigeschaltet. Bist du sicher, daß du weißt, was du tust? Ports kann man nämlich nicht freischalten, nur forwarden, rejecten oder demolieren.

 

Okay, ich habe eingestellt daß der Port 80 vom Router zur Gentookiste geforwarded wird und ich denke ich weiß auch warum der Port gebraucht wird.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Sceletor wrote:*   Theoretisch sollte also alles laufen aber wenn ich via Browser meine DynDNS-Site betrachten will gibt es immernoch nur nen timeout. Entweder dein Router oder deine Gentoo-Kiste demoliert IP. Klappt es, wenn du iptables/Netfilter deaktivierst? 

 

Ich habe iptables auf der Gentookiste nicht mal emerged. Du müsstest schon etwas genauer schreiben welchen Befehl ich dafür wo brauche.

Und welche logs sollte ich hier angeben? Der Router logt gerade mal wann er sich bei Arcor an- oder abmeldet und der Apache läuft ja nachweislich prima.

Und bevor jetzt wieder die "Gott bist du ein Newbie"-postings losgehen: Wem seine Zeit zu schade ist sie mit mir zu verschwenden der bleibe diesem Thread in Zukunft bitte einfach fern. Mir ist wohl bewußt daß das hier anspuchsvoll ist und mir viel Wissen fehlt aber ich habe wirklich eine Menge probiert und in Google und der Forumssuche nachgeschaut bevor ich hier gepostet habe.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi, *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Ich kann meinen Apache lokal ansehen, indem ich seine lokale IP im Browser eingebe, aber eben nicht indem ich die URL angebe.

 Hm. Definiere mal bitte "lokale IP" und ebenso "URL". Im einfachsten Fall tippst du in deinem Browser http://127.0.0.1 ein. Das ist deine lokale IP, solange du dir nicht selbst eine andere zugeordnet hast. Und deine "lokale URL" ist nun einmal http://localhost

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn jemand nen Trick kennt mit dem ich abprüfen kann was der Rest der Welt unter www.sceletor.net sieht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er den hier dann auch detailliert beschreibt.

 Sehr einfach: da dieser Name im Moment von keinem DNS aufgelöst wird, lande ich bei Aufruf eines weltweit unbekannten Domainnamens im DocumentRoot des ersten in meinen lokalen Apache eingebundenen virtuellen Host.

----------

## Tazok

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Ich unterbreche jetzt ungern, aber so wie es aussieht habe ich genau das Problem welches Gibheer angesprochen hat: 
> 
> Ich kann meinen Apache lokal ansehen, indem ich seine lokale IP im Browser eingebe, aber eben nicht indem ich die URL angebe.
> 
> Wenn jemand nen Trick kennt mit dem ich abprüfen kann was der Rest der Welt unter www.sceletor.net sieht wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er den hier dann auch detailliert beschreibt.

 

Du musst einfach nur deine Seite von außen über einen http-proxy besuchen, den du in deinem Browser (je nach Browser unterschiedlich) einstellst.

Du müsstest dich mal auf der Website deines Providers nach der IP deren proxys kundig machen.

Zusatz: Wenn deine lokale domain "sceletor.net" heisst und dein Webserver den Hostnamen oder den Alias "www" hat, kannst du die Seite natürlich auch ohne diesen Umweg über die URL "www.sceletor.net" besuchen.Last edited by Tazok on Tue Dec 28, 2004 12:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sceletor

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heisst deine lokale domain auch sceletor.net und ist www der Hostname deiner Gentoo-Kiste bzw. ein Alias dafür?

 

Nein, meine lokale domain ist sceletor.net aber die Gentookiste heisst localhost.

----------

## Tazok

Ich glaube alles was du willst ist folgende Zeile in der Datei /etc/hosts :

```
192.168.0.3 www.sceletor.net
```

Wobei 192.168.0.3 die IP deines Webservers ist.  :Smile: 

Zusatz: Das musst du auf dem Clientrechner eintragen. Bei Windows liegt die Datei woanders, ich glaube unter C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts oder so ähnlich, der Eintrag ist aber der gleiche.Last edited by Tazok on Tue Dec 28, 2004 1:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Deever wrote:*   

> IP-Aliasing ist also völlig unnötig. Namenbasierte VirtualHosts somit kein Problem mehr.

 Richtig, name-based virtual hosts sind kein Problem  -  aber die Frage ging dahin, unterschiedliche IPs einzusetzen, und das geht halt nur mit IP-basierten virtuellen hosts. Entweder hast du genügend Hardware im Rechner stecken, die du mit eigener IP versehen kannst, oder du mußt, wenns denn wirklich verschiedene IP-Adressen sein sollen, auf IP-Aliasing zurückgreifen. Dabei realisiert Gentoo übrigens (neben *BSD) die einfachsten Methoden, indem du nur in  /etc/conf.d/net einen Alias einzutragen brauchst, fertig.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   Das ändert freilich nichts daran, daß es technisch durchaus möglich ist, den eigenen Rechner als Server ins Netz zu stellen und auch "von außen" erreichbar zu machen.  *Deever wrote:*   Das hat jetzt mit DynDNS genau was zu tun? 

 Was ich bereits ausgesagt habe und was sich auch auf der Seite von dyndns.org leicht finden läßt.

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich über nen Browser die Seite von aussen her nicht sehen konnte (was ja möglich sein müsste wenn Apache sauber läuft und der DynDNS-Dienst aktuell weiterleitet)

 Nein, genau das passiert eben nicht, wenn der Apache tatsächlich "sauber eingestellt ist und der "DynDNS-Dienst" korrekt weiterleitet. Wenn dein Server kein Standarddokument ausliefert, ist entweder dein Apache oder die DynDNS-Anbindung falsch konfiguriert.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Wie wär's mit ein paar Log-Auszügen oder Konfigurationseinstellungen?

 Gute Idee

----------

## Sceletor

Okay, als allererstes mal ein dickes SORRY für das Fachwortchaos was ich hier angerichtet habe.

Situation ist wie folgt: 

Gebe ich im Browser meiner Win2k Kiste die IP 192.168.0.3 (das ist die interne Nummer der Gentookiste) an, erhalte ich brav den Wilkommensschirm vom Apache.

Wenn ich nun meinen Webhoster besuche und ihm über nen link auf seiner HP meine Aktuelle IP (beispiel 88.88.99.205) für DynDNS mitteile kann ich ebenfalls über nen Link die Seite www.sceletor.net testen, und da kommt dann wenn die IP aktuell ist auch wieder der deutsche Apache Startschirm (was aber ca. 5 Sek. dauert). 

Die IP 127.0.0.1 oder http://localhost bringen von der Gentookiste aus ebenfalls den Apacheschirm.

Ich hoffe mal das hilft weiter   :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Aber man braucht doch einen Alias, damit man den Webserver unter einem anderem Namen ansprechen kann, noch bevor der HTTP-Header überhaupt ausgewertet werden kann. Richtig?

 [X] Du willst dir mit ethereal mal einen HTTP/1.1-Header ansehen.

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Und welche logs sollte ich hier angeben?

 Die des Apachen.

 *Quote:*   

> und derApache läuft ja nachweislich prima.

 Ja, nur daß "prima" nicht genau das ist, was du willst. Hint: Der Client von deinem lokalen benutzt einen falschen[tm] Domainnamen.

Gruß,

/dev

[edit]Mist, zu spät![/edit]

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Ich glaube alles was du willst ist folgende Zeile in der Datei /etc/hosts :
> 
> ```
> 192.168.0.3 www.sceletor.net
> ```
> ...

 Damit landet er immer nur auf dem eigenen Rechner, ohne jemals den Umweg über das Internet gehen zu müssen. Abgesehen davon ist "net" als TLD für eine lokale Ressource deprecated.

----------

## Tazok

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Tazok wrote:*   Ich glaube alles was du willst ist folgende Zeile in der Datei /etc/hosts :
> 
> ```
> 192.168.0.3 www.sceletor.net
> ```
> ...

 

IMHO will er nur auf seinen Webserver per URL "www.sceletor.net" zugreifen.

Ansonsten muss er eben einen proxy nehmen.

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon ist "net" als TLD für eine lokale Ressource deprecated.

 

So wie ich dich verstehe, müssen lokale domain und globale domain immer unterschiedlich sein. Wieso?

----------

## Sceletor

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Sceletor wrote:*   Und welche logs sollte ich hier angeben? Die des Apachen.

 

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ja, nur daß "prima" nicht genau das ist, was du willst. Hint: Der Client von deinem lokalen benutzt einen falschen[tm] Domainnamen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev
> ...

 

Hier der Errorlog vom Apachen:

[Mon Dec 27 21:46:37 2004] [notice] Digest: done

[Mon Dec 27 21:46:38 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) configured -- resuming normal operations

[Tue Dec 28 00:28:05 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Tue Dec 28 00:28:05 2004] [notice] Digest: done

[Tue Dec 28 00:28:08 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.9 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Tue Dec 28 00:42:26 2004] [error] [client 82.83.200.236] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue Dec 28 00:44:20 2004] [error] [client 192.168.0.2] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue Dec 28 01:25:26 2004] [error] [client 195.14.219.105] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/kom

[Tue Dec 28 01:29:37 2004] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Tue Dec 28 01:30:25 2004] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "www"

Configuration Failed

[Tue Dec 28 01:37:13 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Tue Dec 28 01:37:13 2004] [notice] Digest: done

[Tue Dec 28 01:37:16 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.9 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Tue Dec 28 01:46:57 2004] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue Dec 28 01:47:05 2004] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue Dec 28 01:50:15 2004] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Tue Dec 28 01:51:16 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Tue Dec 28 01:51:16 2004] [notice] Digest: done

[Tue Dec 28 01:51:19 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.9 configured -- resuming normal operations

Und bitte welcher client benutzt welchen falschen domainnamen? (wenn moeglich code angeben um das zu korrigieren)

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> So wie ich dich verstehe, müssen lokale domain und globale domain immer unterschiedlich sein.

 Korrekt. Empfohlene Lektüre: ftp://ftp.rfc-editor.org/in-notes/rfc2606.txt

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Wieso?

 Probiers einfach aus. Trage in deine lokale hosts-Datei eine Zeile ein:

127.0.0.1 forums.gentoo.org

Zur "Sicherheit" (obwohl nicht zwingend nötig) trennst du mal kurz deine online-Verbindung und beendest deinen Browser, machst vielleicht noch den Cache sauber  -  und bringst dich wieder online. Wenn du jetzt in der Adreßzeile deines Browsers "https://forums.gentoo.org" eintippst, passiert  -  was?

----------

## Tazok

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *Tazok wrote:*   Aber man braucht doch einen Alias, damit man den Webserver unter einem anderem Namen ansprechen kann, noch bevor der HTTP-Header überhaupt ausgewertet werden kann. Richtig? [X] Du willst dir mit ethereal mal einen HTTP/1.1-Header ansehen.

 

Hab ich gemacht. Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Zeile

```
Host: forums.gentoo.org
```

Der Name des Webservers wird also im Header mit übergeben.

Das ändert aber doch nichts daran, dass ich den Webserver zuerst per DNS auflösen muss, bevor ich eine Verbindung zu ihm herstellen kann.

Und dafür brauche ich einen (Alias-)Namen.

Ich könnte mir jetzt den virtuellen Host forums.gentoo.org auf meinem Webserver einrichten, ohne den passenden DNS-Eintrag nützt mir das gar nichts.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Hier der Errorlog vom Apachen:
> 
> [Mon Dec 27 21:46:37 2004] [notice] Digest: done
> 
> [Mon Dec 27 21:46:38 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) configured -- resuming normal operations
> ...

 Bis dahin ist das alles vollkommen uninteressant  -  naja, bis auf die Sache mit dem "favicon". Aber das hat mit deiner Ursprungsfrage nix zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> [Tue Dec 28 01:25:26 2004] [error] [client 195.14.219.105] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/kom
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 01:29:37 2004] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 01:30:25 2004] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "www"
> ...

 Diese Zeilen sind wesentlich interessanter. Du solltest erst einmal nachschauen, ob und warum es ein Verzeichnis /var/www/localhost/htdocs/kom gibt  -  das ist zumindest nicht Standard-Einstellung, das heißt, dafür mußt du schon etwas "gefummelt" haben. Wahrscheinlich nicht genug ... Jedenfalls sind nur diese Zeilen für deine Fehlersuche relevant. Was passiert, wenn du auf der Konsole "apache2 -t" eintippst?

 *Quote:*   

> [Tue Dec 28 01:37:13 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 01:37:13 2004] [notice] Digest: done
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 01:37:16 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.9 configured -- resuming normal operations
> ...

 Das ist nur wenige Minuten später, und diese Zeilen enthalten keinerlei Fehler (bis auf die völlig unwichtige Sache mit dem Favicon). Du hast deinen Apache neu gestartet und zehn Minuten laufen lassen.

 *Quote:*   

> [Tue Dec 28 01:50:15 2004] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

 Das warst du selber. Du hast deinen Apache beendet.

 *Quote:*   

> [Tue Dec 28 01:51:16 2004] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 01:51:16 2004] [notice] Digest: done
> 
> [Tue Dec 28 01:51:19 2004] [notice] Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/4.3.9 configured -- resuming normal operations

 Und das ist lediglich die Meldung, daß der Indianer ordnungsgemäß erneut gestartet ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Und bitte welcher client benutzt welchen falschen domainnamen? (wenn moeglich code angeben um das zu korrigieren)

 Das mußt du selber wissen. Den "Code" dafür gibt es ausschließlich auf deinem Rechner, sonst nirgends.

----------

## Tazok

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
>  *Tazok wrote:*   So wie ich dich verstehe, müssen lokale domain und globale domain immer unterschiedlich sein. Korrekt. Empfohlene Lektüre: ftp://ftp.rfc-editor.org/in-notes/rfc2606.txt
> 
>  *Tazok wrote:*   Wieso? Probiers einfach aus. Trage in deine lokale hosts-Datei eine Zeile ein:
> ...

 

Danke für das RFC.

In deinem Beispiel verhindert der Eintrag, dass ich auf die richtige Seite forums.gentoo.org komme, aber in meiner lokalen domain ist es umgekehrt.

Meine lokale domain heisst genauso wie meine dyndns-domain.

Das hat für mich den Vorteil, dass ich vom LAN genauso wie von außerhalb des Netzwerkes auf meinen Webserver zugreifen kann, was ich ansonsten (wegen dem Problem, das Gibheer beschrieben hat) nicht könnte.

Aus dem RFC geht IMHO nur hervor, dass bestimmte TLDs für private Zwecke reserviert wurden, aber nicht, dass man nur noch diese für sein lokales Netzwerk verwenden dürfte.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Das ändert aber doch nichts daran, dass ich den Webserver zuerst per DNS auflösen muss

 Um den Webserver "aufzulösen", brauchst du Salzsäure oder einen Vorschlaghammer oder eben ein "format C:\". Was du meinst, ist die Namensauflösung, das heißt, die Zuordnung eines Namens zu einer IP. Bei öffentlich registrierten Namen (z.B. NIC) geschieht das in öffentlichen DNS, in internen Netzen reicht, je nach Größe des Netzes, meist die lokale hosts-Datei aus.

 *Quote:*   

> Und dafür brauche ich einen (Alias-)Namen.

 I wo. Dafür brauchst du lediglich einen gültigen DNS-Eintrag, irgendwo im WWW.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich könnte mir jetzt den virtuellen Host forums.gentoo.org auf meinem Webserver einrichten, ohne den passenden DNS-Eintrag nützt mir das gar nichts.

 Du kannst natürlich in deine lokale hosts-Datei eintragen:

140.211.166.164 forums.gentoo.org

Dann übernimmt deine lokale hosts-Datei (die immer als erste abgefragt wird) bereits die korrekte Namensauflösung. Es braucht kein anderer DNS mehr gefragt zu werden.

----------

## Tazok

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Diese Zeilen sind wesentlich interessanter. Du solltest erst einmal nachschauen, ob und warum es ein Verzeichnis /var/www/localhost/htdocs/kom gibt  -  das ist zumindest nicht Standard-Einstellung, das heißt, dafür mußt du schon etwas "gefummelt" haben. Wahrscheinlich nicht genug ... Jedenfalls sind nur diese Zeilen für deine Fehlersuche relevant. Was passiert, wenn du auf der Konsole "apache2 -t" eintippst?

 

Der Eintrag kommt von mir.  :Embarassed: 

Ich hatte vorhin den hosts-Eintrag für Sceletor anhand eines Verzeichnisses, das nur auf meinem Webserver existiert,  ausprobiert.

Das "Problem" ist IMHO nicht im Logfile zu suchen, weil er mit dem Client-Rechner ja gar nicht erst bis zum apache kommt, denn dieser ist im lokalen Netz nicht über den Hostnamen www.sceletor.net erreichbar.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> In deinem Beispiel verhindert der Eintrag, dass ich auf die richtige Seite forums.gentoo.org komme

 Genau. Aber du solltest dich bemühen, herauszufinden, _warum_ das so ist ;-)

 *Quote:*   

> aber in meiner lokalen domain ist es umgekehrt. Meine lokale domain heisst genauso wie meine dyndns-domain.

 Gut beobachtet. Und _warum_ ist das nun so?

 *Quote:*   

> Aus dem RFC geht IMHO nur hervor, dass bestimmte TLDs für private Zwecke reserviert wurden, aber nicht, dass man nur noch diese für sein lokales Netzwerk verwenden dürfte.

 Du deutest die Terminologie falsch. "Reserviert" bedeutet genausoviel wie "nur im lokalen Netz gültig". Du darfst es ausprobieren: ich sehe unter http://www.christoph-schnauss.test einen schnuckligen Entwurf für meine eigene, längst dringend renovierungsbedürftige Adresse. Mein Apache ist "von außen" erreichbar  -  aber wenn du dieselbe Adresse aufrufst, kriegst du  -  was?

----------

## Tazok

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> I wo. Dafür brauchst du lediglich einen gültigen DNS-Eintrag, irgendwo im WWW.

 

Du hast mich mißverstanden. Um den Rechner im lokalen Netz anzusprechen, braucht er auch lokal einen Namen (der Name, unter dem er angesprochen werden soll). Schließlich kommt er nicht einfach ins Netz und wieder zurück (siehe Gibheer).

----------

## Tazok

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Tazok wrote:*   In deinem Beispiel verhindert der Eintrag, dass ich auf die richtige Seite forums.gentoo.org komme Genau. Aber du solltest dich bemühen, herauszufinden, _warum_ das so ist 

 

Weil die hosts-datei vor allen dns-servern abgeklappert wird (Reihenfolge in /etc/nsswitch.conf).

 *Quote:*   

> aber in meiner lokalen domain ist es umgekehrt. Meine lokale domain heisst genauso wie meine dyndns-domain *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   
> 
> Gut beobachtet. Und _warum_ ist das nun so? 

 

In dem Fall, weil mein eigener DNS-Server zuerst in seiner eigenen Datenbank nachguckt, bevor er andere Server befragt.

 *Quote:*   

> Aus dem RFC geht IMHO nur hervor, dass bestimmte TLDs für private Zwecke reserviert wurden, aber nicht, dass man nur noch diese für sein lokales Netzwerk verwenden dürfte.
> 
>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   Du deutest die Terminologie falsch. "Reserviert" bedeutet genausoviel wie "nur im lokalen Netz gültig". Du darfst es ausprobieren: ich sehe unter http://www.christoph-schnauss.test einen schnuckligen Entwurf für meine eigene, längst dringend renovierungsbedürftige Adresse. Mein Apache ist "von außen" erreichbar  -  aber wenn du dieselbe Adresse aufrufst, kriegst du  -  was? 

 

Die Seite ist nicht erreichbar, weil es keinen DNS-Eintrag gibt.

Den gibt es nicht, weil die TLD .test für das lokale Netz reserviert ist.

Soweit ist ja noch alles klar, aber daraus geht leider nicht hervor, wieso man sich keine globale domain als lokale domain zulegen soll, wenn beide sowieso identisch sind.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

uijegerl ...

du hast es doch schon beinahe ;-)

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Weil die hosts-datei vor allen dns-servern abgeklappert wird (Reihenfolge in /etc/nsswitch.conf).
> 
> ...
> 
> Soweit ist ja noch alles klar, aber daraus geht leider nicht hervor, wieso man sich keine globale domain als lokale domain zulegen soll, wenn beide sowieso identisch sind.

 Du mußt jetzt bloß noch verstehen, was du eben selber geschrieben hast. Du hast dir bereits selber die Antwort gegeben. Tipp: stelle die beiden Stellen, die ich jetzt aus deinem posting herausgeschnipselt habe, mal in anderer Reihenfolge untereinander.

----------

## Tazok

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> uijegerl ...

 

Ich versuche gerade mir das bildlich vorzustellen...  :Razz: 

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Tazok wrote:*   Weil die hosts-datei vor allen dns-servern abgeklappert wird (Reihenfolge in /etc/nsswitch.conf).
> 
> ...
> 
> Soweit ist ja noch alles klar, aber daraus geht leider nicht hervor, wieso man sich keine globale domain als lokale domain zulegen soll, wenn beide sowieso identisch sind. Du mußt jetzt bloß noch verstehen, was du eben selber geschrieben hast. Du hast dir bereits selber die Antwort gegeben. Tipp: stelle die beiden Stellen, die ich jetzt aus deinem posting herausgeschnipselt habe, mal in anderer Reihenfolge untereinander.

 

Ich glaube wir schreiben aneinander vorbei. Willst du darauf hinaus, dass ich mit dem lokalen Eintrag den globalen Eintrag überlagere und somit blockiere?

Das ist mir klar, aber das ist in diesem Fall durchaus erwünscht, weil die globale domain aus dem eigenen Netzwerk sowieso nicht erreichbar ist.

Somit kann man den Webserver lokal über die gleiche URL erreichen, als wenn man von außen drauf zugreifen würde.

Gute Nacht fürs Erste!

----------

